# moving to toronto may'10-travel buddies



## emeraldgreen (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey,

im moving to toronto in mid may, anyone going over about the same time?

if anyone fancies meeting up over there or as a travel buddy drop me a message!


emeraldgreen


----------



## gilkk (May 7, 2010)

emeraldgreen said:


> Hey,
> 
> im moving to toronto in mid may, anyone going over about the same time?
> 
> ...


Hi Emeraldgreen
I am heading over that way in Jan 2011 (yes I know sooooo far away but that's when the job starts!) I will be based in Windsor, Ontario about 4 hours drive away from Toronto, so if you feel like having a travel buddy in the new year let me know!

Gil


----------



## emeraldgreen (Apr 18, 2010)

*re*

ye cool, wats the job???

you in eire now?











gilkk said:


> Hi Emeraldgreen
> I am heading over that way in Jan 2011 (yes I know sooooo far away but that's when the job starts!) I will be based in Windsor, Ontario about 4 hours drive away from Toronto, so if you feel like having a travel buddy in the new year let me know!
> 
> Gil


----------



## gilkk (May 7, 2010)

emeraldgreen said:


> ye cool, wats the job???
> 
> you in eire now?


Hey
Its a research position at the University, have no idea how it is going to go but I have said yes now so I am going!
Not at home at the moment, still living in New Zealand until September and then will be at home until after Christmas.

When are you off? Have you managed to sort out a job over there yet?


----------

